
OfferUp Acquires LetGo (March 2020) - indigodaddy
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/25/online-marketplace-offerup-raises-120m-acquires-top-competitor-letgo/
======
beeskneecaps
So many scammers on OfferUp. I even see them on the front page. Just scroll
through this search:
[https://offerup.com/search/?q=Urgent](https://offerup.com/search/?q=Urgent)

Their site has been like this for over two years. So many people must be
getting scammed. Hopefully LetGo has some engineers that know how to deal with
fraud.

~~~
indigodaddy
It’s a little weird because the main investor in raising money for OfferUp to
buy Letgo, is one of the majority owners of Letgo itself. Is this a common
thing? Kind of like a reverse takeover where Letgo just wants the OfferUp
name?

------
indigodaddy
This apparently happened in March. However, my LetGo app recently indicated
that the technology merge of the two marketplaces might only now just be
happening soon. Not sure how I feel about it. I vastly prefer LetGo to
OfferUp, so my fear is that LetGo just essentially becomes OfferUp...

